# Cello 4 or 5 (or 6) strings?



## Grayum

I'm looking at learning the Cello but I'm intrigued by the option to have extra strings but wondering if it's harder to learn than the plain four vs. Learning four (Rental) then switching over to more strings later.

I have some violin background when I was a child.

I'd like the greater range as that will allow me to play for varied songs, especially in the lower tones.


----------



## SuperTonic

If you're a beginner, you need to start with a 4 string instrument. The repertoire written for instruments with more strings is extremely limited. Learn to play the basic 4 stringed instrument first.

The only piece in the standard cello repertoire that I am aware of that uses a 5 string instrument is Bach's 6th Cello Suite, and most cellists just play it on a 4 stringed instrument anyway. 
As a beginner it will likely be many years before you are ready to start learning that particular piece.


----------

